# toro gts 5 hp



## kennrk (Mar 30, 2008)

I am wondering if any one would know the brand name of this engine, it is a model # vmj8 off a early 90s toro lawn mower recycler the only thing it has on the recoil is gts 5 and the vmj8 on the side of the shroud, any info is appreicated Thanks


----------



## bser (Jan 8, 2009)

It's probably a Toro engine. Check out www.partstree.com to lookup info on your mower/engine.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The engine was made by Suzuki.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Those were some good motors, I had one on a toro from 1986, it idled so quiet and never missed a beat!


----------

